# ArrowTrade's report on the StrykeForce Crossbow



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

ArrowTrade's September issue, which mailed from the printing plant and went on-line August 7, has our first even scientific crossbow report. Jon Teater of Archery Evolution, well-known to ArcheryTalk fans, created a standardized test format that examines important elements like noise, vibration, power and trigger pull. His report on the StrykeForce built by BowTech's Striker crossbow division fills seven pages. More crossbow reports are planned for the November and January issue. If you'd like to see how the StrykeForce is built, the July 2009 issue has an article from Editor Tim Dehn's tour of the plant in Oregon. 
http://www.arrowtrademagazine.com/


----------

